# IUI do's and dont's...I need your tips?



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi thought I would start this on a separate thread!

I'm looking for all you lovely ladies to give me some tips for my 2nd IUI, there is so much differing opinions my head is buzzing with what I should or shouldnt do!!

Any advice welcome b4 basting day  

Thanks
and good luck everyone lets stay    

XXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Julie, yep I've read it all!!

This is my 2nd iui but was just looking to see what other people had done, as I got a bfn last time   and I thought I'd done everything right!!

Thanks

XX


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Kizzy,

I have read on here that you should try to rest for a few days after basting and literally just lie on the sofa with your feet up (sounds good to me!). Also sitting with a hotwater bottle on your stomach between AF ending and basting is supposed to help increase your uterus lining and then after basting as it helps implantation. 

As Julie said, a healthy diet is important so I was told to avoid coffee, alcohol and soya products and try to drink at least two pints of water a day plus a glass of pineapple juice (fresh from the chiller cabinet not from concentrate) as it is high in selenium which is good for implantation. Also brazil nuts and almonds as they are high in selenium. I take Babyblend supplement plus another 400g of folic acid as I read that you should get at least 600g a day. I also take Mumomega for its omega oils.

I did all these things and have had 3   but I think it can't do any harm to try these things and I feel like I am at least doing something in a situation where for the most part, I feel it is out of my control. I thought I wasn't letting myself get too obsessed bu this TTC lark but after reading the above, I think I am failing!!! Sending you lots of luck and baby dust and I hope I read about your   very soon!

love Dixie


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Kizzy,

I drank fresh pinneaple juice every day (I've got a juicer), ate brazil nuts and oily fish, avoided alcohol and caffiene, and ate a lot of veg. I think the most important thing I did was to rest for those 3 days and keep tummy warm - I read a few times that warm not hot is better, i.e. a blanket or a pillow, not hot water bottle. I also did a better job than on my first go of not panicking. Only towards the very end did I lose the plot. I would also say, though, that there is no getting away from the fact that fate is in there somewhere too; I had a really stressful day on the day of basting, and the few days before had been hideous too, so who knows. Maybe the best advice is accept the flow of it all and do all you can to be calm. The last thing I did was to talk to 'wriggler' everyday, saying how much I loved them and how daddy and I had such a great life to offer them and were dying to meet them. No idea if it helped but made me feel better!

Lots and lots of luck - I will be follwing your progress, Luv, Leoarna xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Dixie, that is top of my list the 3 days rest! I had time off work last time but didnt rest, got too bored!!   I dont have a juicer, which pineapple juice can I buy, I didnt try this last time! Or brazil nuts.

I hope you have better luck next time chick   

Leoarna, hiya hun, thanks for your tips too, I think first time round I really didnt have a clue and didnt relax enough, I will try to be more relaxed this time!!

I am so pleased for you, when is first scan?  

XXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Kizzymouse!

I just bought fresh juice from Sainsburys (think its on offer at the mo) I buy a bag of brazil nuts again from Sainsburys and keep it in my bag to snack on (also stops me scoffing sweets  !) I found it very hard to relax and do nothing as I am a bit of a Monica and like all my housework to be done! I tried to do everything the day before basting and then stocked up on magazines and DVD's to keep me entertained.

Leonara - Congratulations on your BFP! I may have to re-think the hotwater bottle - the one I have been using is in a thick furry cover so do you think that will be ok? It doesn't let out a lot of heat and I didn't use boiling water (or am I just getting too obsessive about this!!!) 

lots of love & babydust   

Dixie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Dixie

I am deffo gonna try the juice and nuts this time!!
Also I think (if my calculations are correct) my basting will be on a Thurs or Fri so am deffo gonna do nothing for 3 days, DP will be home so will be cool, we are both Monica's (or wotever male version is!) when it comes to housework and thats wot will drive me mad sitting around when I know hoovering could be done!!  I will stock up on dvds and mags and force myself to do nothing!!

I am looking forward to and dreading basting all at the same time, cos I hate not being in control during that awful 2 weeks!!! AArrggghhh!! I am hoping my new meditation cds will keep me relaxed and positive!!!

I was slightly loopy first time round plus had all the pg symptoms which totally messes with your head!!   

Wots happening with you?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

OOOOPS!      I'm sorry hun just read your note at bottom and it says you just got a bfn, hugs!

Sorry I hope you are okay and being   for your next round XXXXX


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya kizzy

ha ha ha...I have some tips for you...this'll keep you busy. LOL

AM: Breakfast. Porridge with organic milk. Or 2 slices organic bacon on wholegrain bread.

Then have 1 glass organic wheatgrass juice [from holland & barrett]. 
Mix 1tsp of kolonji oil x 8 strands of saffron [saffron strands are from health shops] and 1 tsp of manuka honey in a small glass of organic pineapple juice.

DAILY:

regulate your intake of acidic foods [it affects the cervical mucus and the uterus]

Drink 2 litres of filtered water plus one pint of organic semi skimmed milk

Eat 10 fresh almonds per day. Try and eat a pomegranate per day.

I know you get restless. Same here...I get so restless and certainly haven't EVER lay around with a hot water bottle on my tummy!

What about acupunture? There is increasing support for its remarkable effects on fertility and, of course, the relaxation is of benefit. It seems to help with implantation.

You know from my posts that I have been very busy post IUI. I feel totally negative, all AF-ish already! But I hope you get your 

Lots of love, peaches xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Peaches!

Wow thats some healthy list!

I *HATE* milk in any form! The only milk like thing that passes my lips is my pro biotic yoghurt drink every day!! 

I am making a conscious effort to eat more oily fish, and I have been taking folic acid, and multi vits every day.

I am not very good when it comes to diet I just tend to eat when I'm hungry and wotever's around!! 

I have been going to the gym regularly and doing tai chi, reiki, and meditation.

I am deffo gonna have time off for basting and really try to sit still for 3 days, even if its not a factor I will feel like I couldnt have done more.

I know this sounds stupid, and I cant possibly know but I dont feel IUI is for me, I feel my only slim chance will be ivf and I feel like I just have to go thru this to prepare me for it cos even tho I am trying to stay  I dont think my 4 goes at iui will amount to anything? Do u understand what I mean?  

XXXXXXX Good luck for testing day


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Kizzy!  

I agree with the girls on the pineapple juice (I've had a glass a day since before my basting) and the brazil nuts (just a couple a day). I also made sure that I had 3 days rest post IUI and did absolutely nothing (although it KILLED me that the house was dirtying up around me!!  ) I eat a lot of fruit and veg (innocent smoothies are my favourite pleasure at the moment!! ) I'm also drinking a lot of filtered water and no caffeine.

I just got a BFP yesterday ( ) so it could be that all of this has worked (or it could of course have nothing whatsoever to do with it!!   )

Good luck with your waiting game...     
xxxx


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

soz kizzy!

I won't mention M-I-L-K again. lol.

It is quite a healthy list but you may shock yourself! Every little tweak you make does you good

I DO understand what you are saying about IUI. Almost psyching yourself up for IVF [well, if you handle the drugs from a medicated IUI cycle, you should have no real problems with IVF]. IUI is really recommended for that pesky "unexplained fertility" that you have.

It may take a few cycles but the less inavasive stuff may be enough for you, chick. I am reading your diary, btw, YUK, the side effects from the stims sound foul!

Love peaches xxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Kizzy

I think it's fine to do whatever you think will help but don't beat yourself up about it.  When my DP was trying to conceive we tried various things.  Some months she only ate organic food, no caffine, no sugar, had accupuncture etc and it was BFN after BFN.  On the month she conceived we'd given up and she'd drunk a couple of pints of lager and been lifting heavy bags of coal.  

When I conceived I was really angry with the fertility treatment and refused to compromise my life in the two week wait.  I think I wanted to know that if I got a BFP it was burrowed in deep not hanging by a thread.  I know this makes no biological sense but I was still reeling from the failed IVF and I was really angry with fate.  I lifted things and ate rubbish and it worked.

I know there is evidence of some things making a real difference to your chances and you should do whichever of these feels right for you (we certainly tried all sorts) but don't let yourself get overwhelmed with all the things you "should" be doing because you'll never be able to do it all (and some of it is contradictory anyway) and there's never any reason to beat yourself up afterwards with "if only I'd...." or "I shouldn't have..."

I really hope you get your BFP this time.  When we started out the nurse said we should expect it to take at least six attempts.  This advice might be different depending on your circumstances but there's still loads of chance that this will work for you.

Wishing you loads of luck and sending lots of love,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi victoria!

I think that the relaxed frame of mind does a great deal in helping when ttc.

Good luck for a happy,healthy pregancy!

Love peaches xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse ...

Its Sweetcheeks, your old buddy IUI partner.. 

Firstly, Just wanted to wish you    for this cycle...

As u know, i had 2x weeks off work, i rested the first few days and led a normal life, cleaning, eating what i wanted etc ...

DONT run yourself down like last time, drinking your water etc - If its going to happen hunny, its going to happen and i dont think water nor sleep or anything will help it along... Just relax and let nature takes its course, i did and i got my   .... Just remember, if this time dosent work, you have to keep going and there will be plenty more trys if this one fails too ... they were my thoughts and thats probably what got me my bfp cuz i wasent worried cuz i knew i had 3x turns at ivf ....

Stay Strong and Think Positive .... Sending you some   Vibes        

        

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Victoria, congrats on your pregnancy!

Hello sweetcheeks hun, thanks for your kind words ol cycle bud!!!   

I am excited/dreading 2ww again!! I so want it to work, but I know its 50/50, and yeah I've got another 2 tx left if that doesnt work ... but its just time is slipping away and I dont wanna be TOO old!!   

How r u pregnant lady!? 

Thanks everyone for advice, its so hard to know what/what not to do!!! 

Sending you all lots of


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Kizzy,

Yes I am afraid it was a   again for me . I am ok though, had a bit of a cry last weekend but feel better now. I am having a month off but I am seeing the consultant on Monday so I am hoping that he will either let me do a couple of rounds of unassisted IUI or with Menopur. Clomid seemed to have thinned my lining so he mentioned this last time I saw him. I just don't feel ready for IVF yet. I would like to have a scan this month so they can see what my lining is like without clomid and also what side I am likely to ovulate - I think it will be the right side which is blocked   but you never know.

I went out last night and had a good drink   which I thoroughly enjoyed (and I don't feel too hung over today which is a bonus). It is probably right that you should not get too obsessed with the whole thing - I have decided I am sick of living like a nun and if it happens, it happens.

Well, have a great weekend and I am sending you lots of    

love Dixie xxx


----------

